# What I Hate the Most....



## bob3472 (Feb 20, 2008)

who/what do you loath above all else GW speaking? Heres one of my tops:

Magnus becoming a Daemon Prince (cmon he should have been a good guy!!!!)

I'll probably post some of my others later. i have to work now.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I hate tau. It is the guns.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Cheaters. Need I say more?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Exodite worlds... Why are they not more prevalent in Eldar fluff?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

price whingers. online is bad, in the flesh is worse.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

SW terminators with runic charms. You have to wound every member in the squad 12 times to take them out with normal weaponry. Frick. One would expect for a whole heap of models to die if you deal them 20 wounds. SW terminators might lose one.

Aside from that, creating a grim/dark background for tau ethereals was kind of unnecessary.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

what i hate the most is lord of the rings warhammer, waste of plastic.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I hate people that can't commit to showing up for a game or fully taking part in a campaign they signed up for the most.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

Culler said:


> SW terminators with runic charms. You have to wound every member in the squad 12 times to take them out with normal weaponry. Frick. One would expect for a whole heap of models to die if you deal them 20 wounds. SW terminators might lose one.


thats my next project
9 wolf guard terminators wolf priest rune priest all in terminator armor all runic charms + wolf tooth necklaces and lots of cc weps i might even add ragnar to them 


my thing i hate the most.

i jump out of tank and kill a squad and i move back into cover away from enemy.

he is to far away to assault me so he cheats with there moving

so i really hate movement cheats.

moving there back models in front of there front models and so on or moving a extra inch or 2 and thinking i don't notice, or moving tape measure sever inches in front of squad and moving them that many inches its a joke i hate movement cheats


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

power games and cheats are the worst i think.


----------



## KharnTheBetrayer86 (Feb 26, 2008)

Non-fluffy armies.
By which I mean Armies that don't follow the background.
I know its a small thing, and maybe some people play warhammer to Win, but with all the background available and all the characters and all the stories and open ended hints in a codex, I would have thought people would collect armies that they feel a kindred with rather than the ones that look the most powerful because of some beardy rule.

Now I can be very tactical. I know about flanking, ambush, deep striking, scouting, sniper, tank hunting, using cover, decoy units, meat shields, double decoy. I ge thow they work. But i refuse to infiltrate my berzerkers, because I can't see it working fluff wise.

And mixing Khorne with Slannesh, or Tzeentch with Nurgle, or space wolves with dark angels (I think theres emnity there...) or necron/orcs/tau/tyranids/Eldar with anyone.

...I know its unfair, as some people do just want to play to win and so build the most competitive army, which is fine, but leads to many people leaidng the same armies and thats just dull. Get some maverick armies together, An Orc army consisting of nothing but gretchin, snotlings and one Big mek with a shokk attack gun. A space marine army that doesn't use terminators. A Chaos hoard of troops. A Kroot army, with a modified Shaper for HQ.

Gah, i'm getting ranty now...


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

What I hate most about 40k, well...

10. My own dice. Gold-on-Purple is not easy to read while attempting to pacify your opponent.

9. The new Chaos Codex. The followers of the Dark Gods don't work together! They fight bitterly! At ALL times!

8. The new codexes in general. A pox on those who took the armory away!

7. Non-fluffy armies. (Huzzah! My army of Devastators and ten SM just destroyed your entire Infantry Company in one turn! Have at you!)

6. Gloaters. (see above)

5. People that nick your stuff while you go to eat.

4. Any type of cheating. Not knowing the rules is forgivable. Cheat and be P'wned.

3. The Ultramarines. Hate,Hate, HATE the blue meanies!

2. Fanatics (by this I mean people whose Golden Demon-winning army won't play you because your Heavy Bolter isn't painted.)

1. Jerks (The people who insist they are right, even when told otherwise, make you look up every rule your army uses, model ALL your wargear, reroll dice they claim not to have seen, brag about destroying your best character, and basically folks the game could do without.)

-Dirge


----------



## psychomidget99 (Feb 10, 2008)

Cheaters by far.

Dice-roll-warpers, rule-benders and tape-measure-stretchers. 

I've got a friend, who's hilarious and a great converter and all, but can't stand losing in a game. Doesn't matter what army it is either, he can find a way. 

If anyone's got advice on how to pick up when your opponent is cheating, post it here. It'll help us all. (I mean, how can you stop someone who say, needs 4's to hit, and picks up like five 3's, and takes out two of them? I'd rather play a cheater than someone who stops you from enjoying the gameplay more than them)

RANT OVER.

psychomidget99


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

Eldar join any side then kill everyone kharn.



Dirge
5. People that nick your stuff while you go to eat.

4. Any type of cheating. Not knowing the rules is forgivable. Cheat and be P'wned.

3. The Ultramarines. Hate,Hate, HATE the blue meanies!

2. Fanatics (by this I mean people whose Golden Demon-winning army won't play you because your Heavy Bolter isn't painted.)

Never had my stuff stolen apart fro ma techmarine, but i think i may of lost him but i doubt it.

have you had stuff stolen?

i hate cheating too

ultramarines i love pwning them

fanatics are gay its not stuck on you cant use it ect


----------



## Nosotros (Jan 8, 2008)

I personally don't mind people with non-fluff armies, kinda pertaining to the old axiom 'whatever floats your boat'.
The only thing I don't like are cheaters (No, my termies weren't in the land raider! They're deep striking, duh noob! What do you mean do I have an army list?) and those damned rulebook whores, having to look up nearly every questionable maneuver and slowing the game to an insufferable pace.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

While this is all fine for the time being, I want to make sure we keep the thread limited to gripes about the rules or an annoying behavior (such as not showing up for a game)-- these kinds of threads can get flaming REALLY fast, so consider this a preemptive warning to just watch what you post, because I really don't want to have to break up a fight.

I've never had anyone stand up a scheduled game, but I have had them bring a different army than planned when they were on my side, which kind of jacked up the Apocalypse game's strategy I'd figured out... it also sort of irritates me when people are really really late, or take two hours to take their turn.


----------



## maxtangent (Jan 31, 2008)

I gave up using the word 'hate' except to explain why I don't use it anymore.
It is misused - if you have that kind of emotion toward broccoli, for example, you have issues. You can tell a lot about someone you have just met by how long their 'hate list' is. Try it sometime.

The thing I most dislike about 40k and GWs marketing in general is when an army specific rule is changed just to encourage people to buy more models - particularly when that rule totally wrecks an army I spent a lot of time and $ on.


----------



## Triumph Of Man (Dec 27, 2007)

> If anyone's got advice on how to pick up when your opponent is cheating, post it here. It'll help us all. (I mean, how can you stop someone who say, needs 4's to hit, and picks up like five 3's, and takes out two of them? I'd rather play a cheater than someone who stops you from enjoying the gameplay more than them)


Fairly easy fix for this is to ask the opponent to remove misses and leave the hits, then roll the next set of dice. It's something you should also do when you roll just to keep the terms fair.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

excessive characters in space marine and space wolf armies if i can only have 2 why should they get four and the spacewolf characters tooled up in big games that outnumber the troops and mephiston especialy mephiston.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I hate Brothers watching you play


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Orks I hate the Idea of a neverending army, closely followed by Necrons who I hate because they a pretty much immortal.


----------



## magnustheblue (Feb 25, 2008)

1.Cheaters
2.Space Wolves
3. Marines (Repent all Marine players)
4. Tyranids (There's sooooooooooooooo many of them:shok


----------



## forgotten hero (Nov 23, 2007)

Cheaters
Rule benders (different to cheating, as they are not technically cheating, just bending the rules in there favour) 
OTT players, you no the ones, that dive around the store, acting like they just took a bullet, when really, only a guardsman got a 1 to save on D6.... 
When I lose, I'm such a sour looser, I hate it and hate myself for it, although I am greacious when winning. 
Pushy staff 
People playing with un-sprayed minitures
My dice rolling of late... gah, it was pretty amazing until 6 months ago... 

Thats about it for now.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

2.Space Wolves

Why does everyone hate space wolves


----------



## Nightbringer416 (Feb 16, 2008)

1. Jerks (The people who insist they are right, even when told otherwise, make you look up every rule your army uses, model ALL your wargear, reroll dice they claim not to have seen, brag about destroying your best character, and basically folks the game could do without.)

have to quote dirge on this one, this just makes the game horrible to play. I love hoard armies though they are fun to shoot at.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

People reprisenting, tank companys, and people using blue tack as green stuff


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Green Knight said:


> people using blue tack as green stuff


How does that work?


I dont like cheats, same as everybody else. 

Another thing thatis really starting to bug me. Why when I play test an army for 6 months I get good dice rolls. As soon as I go to a GT, I cant roll saves or blow up vehicals for toffee?

And one other thing I really dont like. Doomsayers. All those people on the forums (not this one I hasten to add) who are talking up the end of GW, I dont hate them, just think think they see GW as some kind of World dominating power that wants to rule the world.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Math-hammer. The guys who play simply "by the numbers".


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

kids that cry when you say

"you better tip me, you just got served!!!"

i'm not really fussed about cheats you just don't play them. Also i'm a strong beliver in karma and what goes around comes around


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

there are players at my local that will only play against people or armies that they know they will beat, one example last week i challenged a guy and he refused as he'd bought his army for killing hordes so might lose against eldar wtf i will play against any army happilly regardless of what it contains i have even fought on scenery that seriously handicaps my army but its all about the challenge if you only play if you will win whats the point


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

neilbatte said:


> there are players at my local that will only play against people or armies that they know they will beat, one example last week i challenged a guy and he refused as he'd bought his army for killing hordes so might lose against eldar


ill play any army, and get pwned no matter what it is 

i hate cheaters, Ultramarines, Eldar, rules fanatics, gloaters, whiners and i really, really, really, *really* hate snipers. :fuck: to them all!

EDIT: except the eldar, they have good fluff imo.
btu a hate snipers (in case i hadnt made that point clear...)
which is actually really wierd cuz in ANY FPS game i am always a sniper...


----------



## bob3472 (Feb 20, 2008)

srry, forgot about starting this thread. Dont shoot! i have an excuse. my grandmother past away soon after i posted it and it was totally wiped from my mind.


I Hate when arrogant pros look down on noobs and/or refuse to stoop to playing them. How else are they gonna learn!

I also hate when people damage your mini's cos their mad. (my brother super-glued an entire squad of my marines to the table!) accidents happen but destruction of something that expensive just cos your pissed is wrong.

I Hate slaanesh

I hate army-bashing

I hate the Ultramarines (i doesnt count that as army bashing. that would be 'i hate SM')


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

above all, everyone has to hate cheaters
sore losers are also ppl i cant stand

i also hate the fanatics b/c i would just like to play, no matter if one guy in my army doesnt have the dry brush coat done yet and looks different from the others and they go by the "What you see is what you get" rule for your upgrades or w/e you put on your units
everytime i meet someone like that i just do this :fuck:


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

I dislike people that try to smother your ideas about creativity. If someone spends the time/money/effort to make their army a certain way, and takes the time to come up with a good reason as to why their army is the way it is, then they should be allowed to play it without pointless hassles from everyone else who sticks to the fluff like it was handed down from God himself, and written in pure gold bricks.


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Nothing like a bit of old fashion hating...

I hate Tyranids!! 

I hate Eldar!!

I hate people who hate Space Marines!!

Having said that.. I hate Space Wolves!!

I hate people who take this game way too seriously!!

I hate people who act like I've just called their mother or girlfriend a slut and get all teary eyed and defensive if I say a bad word about their army or even GW in general. 

I hate people who carry on about this and that army being broken. 

I hate people who say hate is a very strong word, I don't like to use the word hate.. blah blah... hate is healthy.


----------



## Scorpio (Feb 25, 2008)

... I hate the fact that the new daemonettes will look like a bunch of hermaphroditic punk rejects.


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

I hate the fact that people complain about the new daemonettes being ugly like they wanted to have sex with the old ones.


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

Wanted to ... um, yeah, wanted to, that's it


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

The fact that they still haven't released a proper lost and the damned codex yet. It's like having no Imperial guard codex for the Imperials!


----------



## Tau Chaotix (Mar 1, 2008)

i hate when SM collectors say " if the space marines found the tau they could wipe them off the face of the universe, so therefore tau suck"

or "tau suck space marines own them in close combat!"
tau wherent designed to close combat, so of course they arnt good at it.

-Olek.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> What do I hate about 40k/GW? Well.....

1. Dirty fuckin filthy cheats of any variety. Whether it be movement or whatever, scum-bags.

2. Moanin, whingey, bad losers. You got beat, get a fuckin grip.

3. Thousand Sons and their one-eyed freak of a Primarch.

4. Greasy, sweaty little kids who touch my models without asking. Fuck off and wash yer greasy mitts, then ask.

5. People who moan about price hikes by GW, say they never buying fuck all from them again, then 3 days later tell you by whichever means that they just spent £60 on minis. 


6. Power gamers. 

7. Un-fluffy armies.

8. Gamers in GW who pop boners whenever a female enters the store, whether she fit as fuck or got a body like a burst couch. Dudes need to get out more.

9. Kirk or Picard? Who gives a shit, they both have their own qualities and weaknesses.


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

I hate it when people complain about everything that doesn't go their way. It's a game, get over it (I don't mind if its just annoyance with thier own army and they do get over it, but the ones who get actually mad). Do you want me to apologize for destroying your squad with one well placed ordinance because you bunched them up too tight? I mean, c'mon. Also, its very irritating when people measure starting with front of base and ending with back of base effectively getting an extra inch in movement, fleet, and assault (tyranid) and claim an extra inch is no big deal.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I hate the obvious targets Genestealers, wyches, Eldar waveserpents, Scorpions and Revenant Titans.


----------



## Truthiness08 (Jan 17, 2008)

Rolling a one when all you need is a two


----------



## Iron Within (Mar 15, 2008)

I hate that if I get into to building the army I want to build, I wont be able to do much beyond paint them, and then look at them, as I have no one to play with. 

I also have this to say to the Tau: :fuck:


----------



## LandRaiderLove (Mar 4, 2008)

firewolf said:


> >> What do I hate about 40k/GW? Well.....
> 
> 1. Dirty fuckin filthy cheats of any variety. Whether it be movement or whatever, scum-bags.
> 
> ...


4 and 8!!!! Haha!! i cant stop laughing , but its mad cos its true


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

LandRaiderLove said:


> 4 and 8!!!! Haha!! i cant stop laughing , but its mad cos its true


defo lol 

may i add one

people who wear the same shit to the store every day and then smell of BO


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

I dislike tau railguns.

more importantly i hate elitests and i hate people who ruthlesly destroy a noob then mock him.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Amen to firewolfs post, spot on haha.


----------



## Tvayumat (Jan 28, 2008)

I dislike elitist who not only mock people and are generally jerky, but actually seem to believe that their "skill" in playing WH40k in any way reflects upon their mastery of life itself... Though with the ones I know, I suppose they need something to be happy about, because that psoriasis isn't going away on it's own. (If you're reading this you know who you are, eat it!)


----------



## Nightbringer416 (Feb 16, 2008)

Truthiness08 said:


> Rolling a one when all you need is a two


on top of that i hate it when ppl call you out and say something like anything but a 1, then they jinx you and you get a 1.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

I hate it when ive bothered to paint 6500pts of guard for apocalypse and my opponent turns up with his eldar not even in primer. And then kicks my ass!! No justice mutter mutter mutter


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

I wouldn't say I "hate" a lot of things, but certain actions have really irritated me in various ways...

1. Fought an Eldar player in one small tournament. It was escallation for me and I end up bringing one unit on the field at a time where he had his whole army to start. Land Raider comes out and he gets a lucky Glance-Explosion shot. Screams to high heaven and runs around the store bragging about how he's kicking my ass. 

2. When someone picks up the dice and rolls them in their hand for more than a few seconds. I stared at an opponent that kept them in their hands for a minute, and then complained at me for asking them to keep the game going. 

3. Anyone who rubs in a lose when the die gods are against you. It's always better to admit the dice played a part then say you smoked me. 

4. Someone who plays with the rules in order to gain a significant advantage. Had a player surround a Champion in the hopes that it would auto-destroy the Greater Deamon summoned through him (using the 1-inch theory to instant kill my guy without fighting him).

5. Anyone above who won't allow you to use the same rules to your advantage. The only time I ever got a Lash of Submission off since the new rules, and he argued that since I wanted his PF Sergeant in the back of the squad, they wouldn't move as far as I rolled. Same guy also measures base front to base back, giving him an extra inch of movement when he thinks no one is looking. 

Now I'm really questioning why I keep playing that guy... damnit!


----------



## Jeridian (Jan 4, 2007)

Interesting read.

I agree with a previous poster that 'hate' should be a very strong term, reserved for topics beyond toy soldiers. If you 'hate' something or someone, you'd probably not want to even stay in the same room as it/them.

Also, I'm guilty of not playing Eldar. I won't turn down someone I haven't played before if they bring Eldar, but I generally don't go looking for or trying to play against Eldar players. If I want to spend 2hrs trying to roll a double 6, I can do that at home.


My dislikes:

1) Cheaters, obviously, but have never faced any serious ones.
2) Rules abusers (such as the notorious 1" Assault rule guy), again never faced them but have been in the same tournament as one.
3) ADD Sufferers (not just kids too)- i.e. people who wander off to talk to mates during a game we're playing, especially in your turn so you can't do anything.
4) WAAC'ers- it's toy soldiers, surely you should do Chess or sports so you'd get some respect for it.
5) Listhammer/Mathshammer- Especially people that hold up being able to write an uber list as an amazing wargaming skill rather than as the 'easy' mode.
6) Serious game imbalance- inherent in 40k, and very unlikely to ever be corrected, it is far more profitable to simply see-saw what is powerful and not.
7) Dumbing down of said system- especially the way random dice rolls replace more and more tactical options. E.g- how a Fleet dice roll replaced Movement stats, so your reliant on luck, rather than knowing some troops are faster than others.
8) Anime Space Care Bears- or the belief by many Tau players that the Tau really are the 'good guys', despite 40k being gritty and 'real-politic', the Tau are Superman, Jesus and Santa all rolled into one.
9) The illusion that SM's are the most powerful and easiest army to win with, despite all tournament data and experience to the contrary.


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Some interesting things are brought up here. Guess I will throw in my two cents (no change back please). 

Dislikes:
1. People who use the ½ of a rule that gives them a benefit. (I have GW Rulezboys phone # stored on my cell for those vague rules)
2. People who need to re-write their army list between games because they are tailoring to the opponent.
3. Ebay “pro-painted” armies that people own and claim that they painted.
4. Uber-geeks who can quote every codex but their own. 
5. Not being able to drink beer in the games store as I play. (I know and understand the reasons but I LIKEY THE BEER!)
6. People who drink the beer but never do the buying.
7. [email protected]$%ers who take off right at the end of the game and don’t help with clean up. Also, said people who are in such a hurry to not clean that ¼ of my army ends up in their box. 

I can deal with playing against unpainted/primed or badly painted armies, as long as there is progress made toward being painted.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

1) people who steal your (or other's for that matter!) models

example: some guy stole a Dark Templar Terminator from my local GW that they heavily converted, looked really nice, clean almsot like it was molded that way (beautiful paint job as well!) brought it back the next day, to the very place he stole it from... with a *HORRID* (like we're talking sprayed it blue, added a 2 second orange/yellow trim, weapons looked like.... well i'll stop there) and tried to say that he made it... 

2) "special army lists"

by that i mean the guys who you played, beat them and make an entire army list to counter your standard list... if you run alot of tanks, he takes every AT weapon he can possibly grab... if you run hords then he grabs as many templates as he can... and then gloats that their army is better then yours (then they usually get STOMPED by another person who dosnt run _your_ list... and they start all over again)

/mini rant


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

I hate how many times ive seen a daemon prince converted using a nightbringer model.


----------

